
Bitcoin Tumbles as Digital Coins Resume Their Slide - sethgecko
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-16/cryptocurrencies-resume-slide-as-bitcoin-tumbles-to-december-low
======
okket
Current discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156687)

------
sethgecko
It's a bloodbath today. Global coin market capitalisation is down to $570B
down from $830B 9 days ago (-32%)

------
kortext
It's dead cat bounce at most. It will die and perish.

